# Pitney Bowes vs. Neopost



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

Our office is looking at getting a postage meter and I'm stunned at the deathgrip Pitney Bowes and Neopost have on the market. 

Our ideal situation would have been to use something like: http://mac.endicia.com, but the company confirmed that their product is US only and they have no CAD plans.

Our only choice is to use a hardware solution and that means something Pitney or Neo.

I'm interested in hearing about people's experience with these companies. Specifically: 

- Supplies, repair, customer service, contracts.

- Experience with the *NEW* models. Canada Post's "2006 digital act" has forced these companies to really change their offerings. These new machines are obviously not going to be the same experience as their older models. 

Thanks!


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

stay away from Pitney Bowes, they are just a pain in the ass. And if you want to see a "death grip" check out their leases. 

No matter what problem you have with one of their systems, it is never their fault and it is never the fault of the system, it is always something about your environment.

ten foot flames shooting out of your photocopier?... check your router. 

I am at the point I just want to stop making the lease payments and let them repo the whole works.


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

I know the leases are brutal and (without a software solution) that's just the way it is. We're a small company that requires a medium machine. That means at least a 3 year lease. All the 1 year discounted trial offers are for the lowest end machines.

What model are you using?


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

The point is they will use the lease to leave you high and dry with an unusable machine. 

If you want another one, they will give you one, but you have to sign a new seperate lease on a new machine. 

Getting rid of a lemon is basically impossible, as is getting rid of Pitney Bowes.


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

UUugh. So they blame the user/user's environment. Are they asking you to sign a second lease or to abandon the original lease and lock into another one?


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

Sometimes licking stamps XX) really is the best solution!


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

Chris said:


> Sometimes licking stamps XX) really is the best solution!


 I wish it was that easy. We just produce too much mail not to have something more powerful.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Chris said:


> Sometimes licking stamps XX) really is the best solution!


Yuck, the taste. We buy the self adhesive ones. No lickie to stickie!


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

What about:
http://www.francotyp.ca/
?New guys on the block?


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks for Francotype suggestion. I called them when I first started looking at machines, but they use some printer dealer in Calgary as their agent. They guy couldn't have cared any less and was annoyed that I called.

Franco may be a option in larger markets, but they're useless in Calgary.

In case anyone is interested, our hardware options are Pitney Bowes, Neopost and Francotype.

Here's a breakout of the machine approved for the Dec 31, 2006 change: http://www.canadapost.ca/business/offerings/supplementary_services_bus/can/withdrawals-e.asp


----------



## daniellabottero (Jun 22, 2007)

*Have You Tried Francotyp Postalia??*

I know the web site may not be the fanciest...but, honestly, I have nothing but good luck with this company. I found them to be so much cheaper in the long run and that the service techs were there whenever I needed them at no charge. My business started off small so I started with a small postage meter just sending out 25 pieces or so a week and now it has grown to a 60+ company and Francotyp Postalia offered me a larger postage meter with the capability to print 100 pieces a minute at an extremely reasonable upgrade charge. Hey, I realize every company has its perks and slogans, but all in all, I am completely satisfied with my postage meter.


----------



## tverhoven (Jul 31, 2008)

*Pitney Vs franco postalia vs. neopost*

Pitney is flat out horrible, used to work there, they dont care at all about customer service just your money. FP not big enough... if your mail increases they only have 1 automatic feed machine and its actually a piece of crap... used to have one at my last office. I use Hasler now and have not had a problem, you will ahve to sign a lease like the rest but I have had nothing but a good expierence so far. Its been 3 years with 3 service calls.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I love these one-post helpful fellas!!


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Or fellitas, as the case may be. Always ready to pitch in and proseltyze!

___________________

I wasn't aware that Pitney and NeoPost were such arrogant, domineering goons. I should enquire at work, see what system they use.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

They're just waiting for the perfect moment to express their opinion on what should be added to the next Mac OS. Which feline should it be named after, do ya think, daniellabottero? Now don't speak out of turn tverhoven!


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

I used to be a technician for Francotyp-Postalia many years ago, so I am familiar with postal meter equipment.

Pitney Bowes is the biggest fish in the North American tank, mostly because of the death grip they have on the USPS. But their contracts are entirely filled with caveats, one can easily get jammed with arbitrary rate increases, and if the machine breaks, it seems to take a long time to get a technician out to work on it. Their consumables are usually overpriced, and they will ship using the most expensive route. But if you want a salesman to visit, they will be on you like flies on fresh dung. The company I used to work for used to score half it's sales on postal meters from annoyed PB customers that had just got a new contract that was double the price per month, even though their machine had been broken for two weeks and there was no technician in evidence. PB operates a lot like Stupidpatico.

NeoPost has long made good equipment, and in fact, some Francotyp machines are in fact, NeoPost machines. (I used to have a few customers with NeoPost machines that were skinned as Postalia). Their main weakness has been their dealer network, perhaps because they are not so enthusiastic about extending their business. Unlike Pitney Bowes, I do not recall any customer ever having complained about their NeoPost machine, nor did they seem to be overly concerned about the cost of consumables.

Francotyp makes the best, most reliable machines - and I am not saying that because I used to be a technician - but simply because of the durability of some of their machines. Many of the ones I worked on were from the 60's and 70's and had never actually broken (clogged up with dried ink was the biggest problem by far), with some mechanical machines that were still trooping on from the 50's. They are the biggest postal meter company outside of North America. But as you found out, their dealer network is poor. It simply came down to money, and with the delays in getting payment from them, most dealers soon stopped promoting the product.

But considering all of the factors, even including the new "digital machines" that, for that matter, have been prevalent in Europe for the past 20 years, I would go NeoPost as a first selection: reliable machines, affordable consumables; followed by Francotyp (if you have a local dealer that cares); followed by PB, if you don't mind being scalped on a contract. PB is like the Evil Empire of the mailroom...


----------



## tverhoven (Jul 31, 2008)

*sorry*



Macfury said:


> They're just waiting for the perfect moment to express their opinion on what should be added to the next Mac OS. Which feline should it be named after, do ya think, daniellabottero? Now don't speak out of turn tverhoven!


I didnt know I had to be a part of your little buddy network to post an opinion on this site... next time ill read the disclaimer... you know the one where it says some people really dont have better things to do so they read every single post on here and make sure no body speaks out of turn!


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Don't let the McGoohanesque One disgruntlize you, tverhoven. Keep on keeping on. Plenty of room on this leaky old boat.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

tverhoven said:


> I didnt know I had to be a part of your little buddy network to post an opinion on this site... next time ill read the disclaimer... you know the one where it says some people really dont have better things to do so they read every single post on here and make sure no body speaks out of turn!


My apologies. You see, we've had a lot of spammers who work for various companies posting once or twice to promote their products after doing an internet search for an entree. They often resurrect threads that are years old and never say anything about Macs. So welcome to the board! Looking forward to your contributions here.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Well done, sir.


----------



## tverhoven (Jul 31, 2008)

*yes*

I understand that, I used to work for one of the company's and didnt like them at all, but in all honesty from my expierence with my other jobs, a postage machine is a postage machine and will do the same basic functions as the rest.... its all about the company you find to support it.... like anything! Glad to be here... Ill chime in when I can, or when i feel like i can help. Thanks again!


----------



## prijikn (Aug 8, 2008)

Pitney Bowes machines are good.


----------

